# LR CC massive slow down on W10



## nico3d (Jun 9, 2016)

I just upgraded from W7 to W10 and LR CC became extremely slow. I ran a search about it but all results are from last year. 
I have no idea why exporting became so insanely slow. Building previews too, clicking on settings and changing them adds seconds until you see the result. 

Use graphics processor is already unchecked and no changes... RAM use (10 GB)  is normal and doesn't reach nearly a 100%.....

Any thoughts?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 9, 2016)

It can sometimes help to remove the catalogue and image folders from scanning by your anti-virus app.


----------



## pwp (Jun 13, 2016)

The "Slow Lightroom" topic has probably been discussed ad-nauseum but the issue is still with us. Every day. My Windows 10 PC is a screaming hot machine that just eats up anything I throw at it in Premiere Pro or just about any other demanding program. Except for LR CC. With or without GPU Acceleration the response from just about any command/change/slider in the Develop module is always irritatingly sluggish, like a PC that really needs comprehensive upgrading. When in LR there's nothing else running to give it the best chance, but it just plods along. Export speed seems slower than I remember from previous versions, but this is more tolerable as you can get on with something else during export, like make coffee or check mail. 

Am I alone here? Are there performance boost strategies I've somehow missed reading? Or do we just pray for a miracle in the laggy performance/response from Lr V (next) ?

-pw


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jun 13, 2016)

Any "Slow Lightroom Performance" thread is meaningless without data. 

Example:
It takes 4.5 minutes to export 50 files
It takes 6 seconds on average to go to the next file in Develop. 
Importing a full 8GB card takes 4 1/2 hours.

those are meaningful. We can test against that and advise you. Words like sluggish and screaming hot are less valuable. 

Even better is if you can say something like. In version x.x it took 3 minutes to export 50 images in version (current) it takes 9 minutes. 

Those types of actual data can go a long way toward helping diagnose and improve performance issues. 

That said, have you rebooted since upgrading? Have you attempted a preference file reset? Have you attempted a catalog optimization? Have you uninstalled/reinstalled to see if you had a suspect first-install? Have you made sure your video drivers are up-to-date?


----------



## pwp (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks Rikk, the quantifiable items such as time to export/import 100 files doesn't bother me. Typically it's the reaction time when I move a slider in Develop or attempt to draw with the Adjustment Brush. The Brush is the worst offender, it's next to useless as even a modest brush stroke typically takes 5 or more seconds from stroke to visible result. Slider result/response time can be a couple of seconds from slide to visible result. It's perfectly reasonable to expect next-to-instant response which I do get in ACR (CC). 

Reboot? Every morning. I'm still running V.2015.4 as I prefer to let the dust settle for a few weeks on new releases, especially after the recent Lr update debacle. Video drivers for NVIDEA GeForce GTX770 get updated with every new release which seems to be every few weeks. Uninstall/reinstall? No. Not yet. Preference file reset? Not since 2015. Catalog optimization? Not since 2015 when I last tried to address performance issues without success. 

Thank you very much for the suggestions.

-pw


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 14, 2016)

Catalog Optimization you want to be doing every week or two at least.

Video drivers - check the manufacturer's website for the latest and greatest, as Windows Update usually lags behind.


----------



## MrSteveVee (Jun 30, 2016)

As a thought, if you mean by  "re-boot each morning" that you power off each night and re-start each morning it might be a problem with your PC requiring a full re-start as Windows 10 does not do a full shutdown by default (I believe) instead it does a hybrid shutdown to allow for faster start ups. If this is the case, once you are up and running tell  your PC to do a re-start from the power menu to force Windows to perform  a full shutdown and restart, with luck that might help.

Steve V


----------



## nico3d (Jul 5, 2016)

I just found out the responses. Sorry for not getting back to you. I thought I had email notificiation on, but I didn't, so I thought nobody responded.

The sluggish behaviour after tweating settings basically goes away with a reboot, and after a clean start, LR works pretty much fine until the slugging starts again....Until now, I haven't been able to properly identify what is the cause of the start of the sluggish behaviour, but I'm working on it. 

Aside from that, my main current issue is that exporting is taking a ridiculous amount of time and while it is exporting, LR CC becomes pretty much unusable. 
For example, I'm exporting 191 files (D800 RAW to JPEG)....it's been 1.5 hours now and it's only half-way..... This is not normal. With LR CC on W7, It would've taken 30-40 min maximum ...... I wonder if it's a W10 issue or a LR CC one....or the mix of both, but it is extremely annoying


----------



## Gnits (Jul 5, 2016)

Check how you have anti virus configured.  Key questions.
1. Have you more than one anti virus checker.
2. Have you excluded various Lightroom folders and caches from virus checking. 

Search this forum for more specific advise on handling Anti Virus with Lightroom.

Maybe a Windows update or Microsoft Office update may have changed some of these settings.


----------

